
CPU Benchmarking Tools and Methods - bitfenix
I run CPU benchmarks to baseline systems on which I wish to tune my software. This is got me thinking a lot about CPU performance and proper benchmarking techniques. I want to know what is the current state-of-the-art when it comes to running CPU benchmarks. Do most performance engineers run the benchmarking software themselves on the system in question or do they use a reference performance data available from sites like userbenchmark.com, geekbench.com, cpuid.com?<p>These sites seem to allow users to benchmark their systems against reference implementations, in exchange for recording their scores.<p>I&#x27;d like to set something up like that internal to my own company, but I&#x27;d like to also know what kinds of databases are used for storing the performance data.  Are there pre-existing, off-the-shelf solutions I can use which include analysis and reporting tools?<p>Thanks for the info!
======
NeoBeum
What are you trying to benchmark exactly?

If you want to benchmark your software - source code - if you use Visual
Studio, there are performance profilers that run while debugging.

If you want to benchmark your chip - then the benchmarking software comes in
to play.

